# Deer Butcher



## rattler (May 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of a Deer Butcher in the Medina area?


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Keller meats in litchfield


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

jmyers8 said:


> Keller meats in litchfield


X2


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

theres a guy in royalton hes nice set up big walk in coolers does a real good job 90 bucks


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

NIGHT MAGIC said:


> theres a guy in royalton hes nice set up big walk in coolers does a real good job 90 bucks


Do you have a number for this guy. I take mine to Hall's meats in Olmsted Falls But they do not take them in till after noon. would be nice to get a decent buck in a walk in a soon as possible this time of year. Thanks mike

http://www.hallsqualitymeats.com/index.shtml


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll take the number as well.

I used halls last year. I took a deer quartered out and still wanted to charge me the same processing fee if the deer was whole made no sense to me so I deboned it in the parking lot.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I found the number. 440-237-2137 Talked to Jim I believe. Sounded like a real nice guy. Did not sound like he had a walk in cooler though. Guy live's right up the road from me. I usually do my own but like to have a couple ground up for burger. I have a Buck I'm ready to drop but would like to have cooler Temps,So I do not have a problem with the hide.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Check out Mike Dunlap. Real nice guy. He owns Fresh Butcher out of Broadview Heights. He currently does not have a storefront but is operating off of Akins Rd. Big walkin cooler, does smokies, jerky, summer sausage, etc. $90 for processing. Normally do my own processing but wanted a deer turned into smokies. He charges a little under $50 per 12.5 lbs batch. 216-571-2544. If you can't reach him, contact his partner, Tony at 216-469-0800


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Keller's does great work, but their hours are not the most convenient. I was going to drop a deer off this past Saturday, but they closed at noon.


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

wallydog said:


> I found the number. 440-237-2137 Talked to Jim I believe. Sounded like a real nice guy. Did not sound like he had a walk in cooler though. Guy live's right up the road from me. I usually do my own but like to have a couple ground up for burger. I have a Buck I'm ready to drop but would like to have cooler Temps,So I do not have a problem with the hide.


mike has wakin coolers 216-5712544


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

NIGHT MAGIC said:


> mike has wakin coolers 216-5712544


I did meet mike last night dropping off my deer, very nice set up he has and very nice to deal with.Had my deer in the walk in cooler within a little over and hour.


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

YES HE HAS A GREAT SETUP REAL NICE GUY TO DEAL WITH DOES A GREAT JOB SURE YOU WILL BE PLEASED WAS HOPING TO DROP OFF ANOTHER ONE THIS MORNING BUT SHE DIDNT SHOW UP MAYBE SUNDAY


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

KDT in stow behind Kirbys meats does a good job and has a walk in cooler w/24 hr access. They are less than $90. (330) 414-0120.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

wallydog I think I saw your buck in Mike's cooler- nice deer! Can't say enough about Mike, he's a stand-up guy and his work shows it. Wouldn't go anywhere else at this point.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mike is doing a second deer for me right now ! Great guy that does great work!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Just picked up a couple more that I dropped off for Mike to do. Great service and great guy to deal with.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

X2 for Jim in Royalton, he does not have a walk in cooler. Normally will drop a deer off and he'll call with in an hour so when he's done.


----------

